# Oregons Best LFS Piranha Setup



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Went around town looking at Piranha setups and must say that Tony of Aquariums Live takes the coveted award for Best Piranha Setup in the Portland Metro District. In fact Im willing to stake the best in Oregon. Take a look.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres a pic of the monster caribe.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

btw what size tank?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice setup!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I believe its a 125 gal (GLASS).


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Damn nice


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Thats a bad ass set up


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Niiiiiccccceeeeee


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

siick. natural looking owns


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

VERY NICE!
I agree, the best tank setup in Oregon!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how much they want for one of those monsters


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

That tank looks nice


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

nice


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In the first pic.. are there 2 Caribas? One in the front and one at the end?? I remember when I went to Aquariums Live, I fell in love with that Cariba. Straight up badass!!!! Till now I wish I could've took him home. Not sure what size it was, but damn it was a monster!!! Also the girth and shaped as a Serra what captivated me most!!!

Give Tony my regards!!!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice set up.......


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Amazing setup


----------



## Big Red's Wife (Aug 30, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I believe its a 125 gal (GLASS).


 Hollywood is correct, its a 125 gallon glass tank.

Hollywood those are nice pics, Thank you! Mind my asking what camera are you using? We are looking to purchase a new camera. I think tony said it was a Nikon you were using, if so which model?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

wow that is a beautiful tank!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its an Olympus 4040. Still learning how to take better pics. Bought it for under $500 new online a couple years ago.

There are other digicams out there that are far more superior. I would consider a Canon make.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank, but looks kind of crowded.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking setup


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

that looks amazing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Heres a pic of the monster caribe.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Al, that cariba wants you to bring him home!!!


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i usually visit aquariumslive once a week, can't get enough of the piranha setup. they also have a badass archerfish/mudskipper setup as well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Al, that cariba wants you to bring him home!!!


 You know you want it, Mr. Cariba King!!!

Arnold... I WANT IT, I WANT IT, I WANT IT!!! How to get it, I dont know..







Whats the price tag on him?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

it looks a lil retarded witha back that high


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> it looks a lil retarded witha back that high


Sheesh,,,,,, they come in all sizes and shapes. Some people like the way they look others well...... your entitled to your opinion.

Despite your opinion about the caribe, the tank still rocks!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> it looks a lil retarded witha back that high


 The shape is the main reason why it captured my interest. Bulky, thick, plus what Cariba has the girth and a closeness shape of a Rhom? Ive seen this Cariba in person and can def admitt you'd fall in love also. But you can critisize all you want, but no matter what, if I had to choose.. I'd still rather put him in my tank than you.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> it looks a lil retarded witha back that high


This is coming from a guy with your biggest fish being ????......How Big again ....
I think its like 2.5 to 3.0 inch , on a good day ...

Dont you have anything better to do than to badmouth everyone in their threads?, About what you think is cool and what isnt









I dont recall seeing if anyone asked you for your Worthless opinion .....IMO I think that if you Dont have anything positive to give to the thread or if you have something negative to say , its better you say nothing at all ..









Sorry Wood...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > it looks a lil retarded witha back that high
> ...


 Do not hold back, tell him how you feel......He is just upset that big tank does not use 6 aquaclears for filtration :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Hey, Arnold, is this tank @ aquariumslive?
If it is, I might have to check it out when I go there this thurs!


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Yup its in the store. I might have to pay them a visit too thursday then. It would be cool to meet ya.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> IMO I think that if you Dont have anything positive to give to the thread or if you have something negative to say , its better you say nothing at all ..












Sorry guys, that Cariba has my name on it!!! When will I p/u.. I dont know. Ive drove from SF to Portland twice and its a loooooong trip. But if you guys do visit Aquariums Live, say whats up to Tony (owner) for me. Cool ass doode!!! And tell him AL (RhomZilla), gives his regards!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Well I am going on thurs, and maybe picking up a tern from pythonwill, and maybe ill see ya there.
Ohh Fine Al, you get all the big ones







.
:laugh: 
I guess its first come first serve.
Well if anyone wants to come meet me and sunman I think he will be there, but I know I will be there, sometime that day...


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice!









Awesome size on those P's!!!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

actually youre all asses what does my fish have to do with my oppinion of anothers? wtf are you even talking about LOL? youre halarious. and what do filters have to do with this at all? or my tanks? or any tanks or anything BUt that fishes back? why do you think insulting someones filters matters AT ALL?! oh god guys watch out lol. im laughing my ass off at how silly and serious you people can be abouts omething so stupid. ever hear of the term unhealthy obsession? his back looks retarded it does im sorry you took it as me offending your girlfriend which i probobly would do as well. Its better is ay nothing at all? too bad for your oversensitivity about something completely insignificant. if you dont like others oppinions walka round with ear plugs. and dont ever read. or move to an island with no one but yourself and a few monkeys. otherwise deal with it. I bash other people? no damn way...i think its funny when passive people get aggressive online and cant see how far they are actually going over something so stupidly small, its kinda sad.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

and i couldnt care less about competing with anyones fish. I have mine i care about mine this isnt a penis measuring contest its a living thing.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

mr harley







to your face anyday


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Do not hold back, tell him how you feel......He is just upset that big tank does not use 6 aquaclears for filtration ...BOO YAH....LMAO ouch my heart it has been stabbed lol...may i reinforce my claim of unhealthy obsession?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> mr harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry to derail but, I bet you wouldnt say that to his face..............*all talk no action*


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol action...its just in my heart. next time i feel like i wanna prove myself to someone online over one of their retarded outbursts and derailing my life to drive to another state ill let you know lmao. BTW never said a retarded looking back was a bad thing. Kinda like how a dirty city can be beautifull but what would you know...the trhead got derailed a while back with that insult about my filters LMAO


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

oh boy would i say it to his face lol you just donno and im done with this proving myself to anyone nonsense ive said my peace im done with it


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

a lot of the posts have had a negative tone. you don't add anything of value to the majority of the threads. it seems like you just like to create conflict with people. if thats your thing, we can surely do without your input in this thread.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> actually youre all asses what does my fish have to do with my oppinion of anothers? wtf are you even talking about LOL? youre halarious. and what do filters have to do with this at all? or my tanks? or any tanks or anything BUt that fishes back? why do you think insulting someones filters matters AT ALL?! oh god guys watch out lol. im laughing my ass off at how silly and serious you people can be abouts omething so stupid. ever hear of the term unhealthy obsession? his back looks retarded it does im sorry you took it as me offending your girlfriend which i probobly would do as well. Its better is ay nothing at all? too bad for your oversensitivity about something completely insignificant. if you dont like others oppinions walka round with ear plugs. and dont ever read. or move to an island with no one but yourself and a few monkeys. otherwise deal with it. I bash other people? no damn way...i think its funny when passive people get aggressive online and cant see how far they are actually going over something so stupidly small, its kinda sad.


 is it just me or does anyone else have no idea wtf he just said,,,,and 6 ac's? why would you do that instead of a sump, half the price, 5 times the efficiency.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

all is aid was that fish looks weird...how is that conflict? what was conflict was people jumping down my back for something so meaningless. read it again. this is stupid, completely dumb. but what else should i expect with people obsessed? and i got AC500 and canister filters i dont have a sump because i travel aroudn and i like to live and see different shi- so soemone else would be taking care of my filters and id ont wanna have to teach 5 people how to maintain a sump when they cant even change oil. how cant you understand what i justs aid lol? i was responding to everyones completely INSANE comments AT me for just saying how i thought a fish looked weird. now that ive said what i gotta say i am not wasting anymore of my precious time on insane oversensitive comments from passive-aggressive/obsessive internet users.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

oh last thing since sorry lol...it wasnt negative it was a fleeting NON SERIOUS observation people took to an insane level.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i'm not talking about just this thread, but many others i've happened to have read. seems like you enjoy arguing with just about everyone. which obviously indicates the person with the problem. dont think it needs to be said.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > IMO I think that if you Dont have anything positive to give to the thread or if you have something negative to say , its better you say nothing at all ..
> ...


Post up somemore pics of that beauty when he touches down Zilla















Great Pick-up , He will be a Great Addition to your Monster Mixed Pygo Shoal











> mr harley to your face anyday


:laugh:








Too Funny , But I would never wanna get you angry :laugh:







Change your Pink Tweety Bird Pillow cases and Then come talk to me tuff guy








Heres a link in case you guys missed the comedy ....







(The fun starts half-way down the page) .....Enjoy








http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ic=1973&st=1770


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> oh boy would i say it to his face lol you just donno and im done with this proving myself to anyone nonsense ive said my peace im done with it






































ud prob quiver with fear when u saw him
sheesh


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

insults=pillowcase?filters? yeah im dealing with some real maniacs. man alivingston. this has become pathetic. I feel pitty. later dudes.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Well you got in about 8 or 9 posts, a lot of effort from someone who feels ptiy for us. Thanks and have a great day


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hollywood: Nice photo and good looking fishes. They certainly look healthy and well set up (envious comes to mind.)









Only people call people (and animals) retarded. Or as an old saying goes; "takes one to know one." In either case, the fish are built that way for nature for a purpose and unless you are educated enough you will never know the true meaning of what that is. So study more, write less.

Hollywood:

I'm hoping to see Dave Schleser in Salem on the 8th or 9th of September. Perhaps of Dave or I have time, we can visit that shop. Certainly looks impressive on its displays.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> actually youre all asses what does my fish have to do with my oppinion of anothers? wtf are you even talking about LOL? youre halarious. and what do filters have to do with this at all? or my tanks? or any tanks or anything BUt that fishes back? why do you think insulting someones filters matters AT ALL?! oh god guys watch out lol. im laughing my ass off at how silly and serious you people can be abouts omething so stupid. ever hear of the term unhealthy obsession? his back looks retarded it does im sorry you took it as me offending your girlfriend which i probobly would do as well. Its better is ay nothing at all? too bad for your oversensitivity about something completely insignificant. if you dont like others oppinions walka round with ear plugs. and dont ever read. or move to an island with no one but yourself and a few monkeys. otherwise deal with it. I bash other people? no damn way...i think its funny when passive people get aggressive online and cant see how far they are actually going over something so stupidly small, its kinda sad.


 Dude....EVERYONE knows piranha size is directly proportional to penis size.

Oh yeah.....and you are right, everyone here is an ass except for you.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol did i say he was retarded? NO! I can call my friend an ass do i mean it? NO! and for a reason..so many things are for NO reason and just and purely random kinda like ive seen other huge cariba with a back not that high. and kinda like all the variations in piranha form all in one school are and can be totally different. and what gives us so many complex forms of ONE species. since youre the resident expert this randomness should be obvious to you. You took as ive already explained...a fleeting unserious observation and turned it into WW3. nonsense. I was responding to an attack that was personal at me not the damn fish if youd read. lol..i am making myself a continuous liar and a damn fool responding to things ive already explained when its obvious personal gripes and not logic or anything else is the reason behind this argument. Since ive already explained myself. and as for my posts being negative?? i say things like its rediculous to put 10 piraya in a 180 gallon tank. Somehow you guys just turn it into a way too serious thing. I donno whats going on with the defensiveness Ive never insulted anyone directly unless i first was attacked.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

and btw I do like ugly/"retarded" looking things or i wouldnt even own piranhas. A huge rhomb isnt the beauty queen of the animal world.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> lol did i say he was retarded? NO! I can call my friend an ass do i mean it? NO! and for a reason..so many things are for NO reason and just and purely random kinda like ive seen other huge cariba with a back not that high. and kinda like all the variations in piranha form all in one school are and can be totally different. and what gives us so many complex forms of ONE species. since youre the resident expert this randomness should be obvious to you. You took as ive already explained...a fleeting unserious observation and turned it into WW3. nonsense. I was responding to an attack that was personal at me not the damn fish if youd read. lol..i am making myself a continuous liar and a damn fool responding to things ive already explained when its obvious personal gripes and not logic or anything else is the reason behind this argument. Since ive already explained myself. and as for my posts being negative?? i say things like its rediculous to put 10 piraya in a 180 gallon tank. Somehow you guys just turn it into a way too serious thing. I donno whats going on with the defensiveness Ive never insulted anyone directly unless i first was attacked.


Are you trying to sound intellectual ?














Cuz if you were I dont think anybody can understand a word of what you are saying , Try using not so many BIG words in a sentence. That way your Grammer can be understood










> and btw I do like ugly/"retarded" looking things or i wouldnt even own piranhas. A huge rhomb isnt the beauty queen of the animal world.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder







So your saying all P's are ugly now
















You ever heard of the Edit Button ?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

two more consecutive posts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nHOP Posted on Aug 31 2004, 07:05 PM
> lol did i say he was retarded? NO! I can call my friend an ass do i mean it? NO! and for a reason..so many things are for NO reason and just and purely random kinda like ive seen other huge cariba with a back not that high. and kinda like all the variations in piranha form all in one school are and can be totally different. and what gives us so many complex forms of ONE species. since youre the resident expert this randomness should be obvious to you. You took as ive already explained...a fleeting unserious observation and turned it into WW3. nonsense. I was responding to an attack that was personal at me not the damn fish if youd read. lol..i am making myself a continuous liar and a damn fool responding to things ive already explained when its obvious personal gripes and not logic or anything else is the reason behind this argument. Since ive already explained myself. and as for my posts being negative?? i say things like its rediculous to put 10 piraya in a 180 gallon tank. *Somehow you guys just turn it into a way too serious thing. I donno whats going on with the defensiveness Ive never insulted anyone directly unless i first was attacked. *


Does this forum look like a psychiatrist couch to you? I know you ARE making yourself into a continuous liar and a damn fool. Those are your words, I'm simply pointing out to you that you've succeeded. Now if you need a good psychiatrist/psycologist forum I can find one for you where you will be in good company with those of the same propensity to spill rhetoric for attention.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Frank has spoken.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 94NDTA Posted on Aug 31 2004, 07:40 PM
> Frank has spoken.


Some people forget where they are and don't comprehend this is a picture forum. you know P_I_C_T_U_R_E as in photograph prints or internet JPEG.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> lol did i say he was retarded? NO! I can call my friend an ass do i mean it? NO! and for a reason..so many things are for NO reason and just and purely random kinda like ive seen other huge cariba with a back not that high.


 First off.. you didnt say it was retarded, but did say "looked" retarded. Dont know how much of a difference your trying to imply, but that adjective alone is offensive. You might not mean it when calling your friend an ASS due to personal relations towards each other. 


> I was responding to an attack that was personal at me not the damn fish if youd read. lol..i am making myself a continuous liar and a damn fool responding to things ive already explained when its obvious personal gripes and not logic or anything else is the reason behind this argument.


When critisizing another person's property (especially on an internet board), you shouldn't be surprised to get the response you received. Sure alot should loosen up with your statements, sure they should relax and not let a statement get them all riled up.... but its kinda ironic why your even taking the time to explain yourself from what members say if it didnt bother you as well.


> I donno whats going on with the defensiveness Ive never insulted anyone directly unless i first was attacked.


Knee Grow Pleeeez!!! (excuse my language, mah bruthahz)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Aug 31 2004, 08:59 PM
> 
> Knee Grow Pleeeez!!! (excuse my language, mah bruthahz)


Now if I could only find a way to put THAT on a plaque.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> > I donno whats going on with the defensiveness Ive never insulted anyone directly unless i first was attacked.
> 
> 
> Knee Grow Pleeeez!!! (excuse my language, mah bruthahz)


Exactly , here is a time line with quotes for ya









Posted: Aug 30 2004, 12:31 PM 
cretinHOP .....Attack :laugh: 


> it looks a lil retarded witha back that high


Posted: Aug 30 2004, 05:05 PM 
Mr Harley


> Attacked you .....So Who Bombed first ? On this Thread?......
> Hmm......


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

it wasnt in my knowledge that anyone even owned that fish on this board. it was a pic of a tank in a fish shop. I made myself into a continuous liar by my continuing responses to you people when I said id stop and a fool because I payed too much attention to your comments. What i said was taken way out of context WAYYYY out of context and i got pissed off that it became a personal assault on me by someone who didnt bother to think that i may have not been too serious. Sometimes I let my shiz fly but tahts just because i have trouble backing down from people. And i think the fish's back is that high because its an old fish it looks to be a very old fish possibly. I didnt literally seriously mean retarded when i said it i explained this. and i myself think i am a lil ugly and retarded looking so whatever. You guys took an easy going comment a comment that i was TRULEY unknowing would be taken seriously and a comment i didnt even know was about a fish that belonged to someone and turned it into something completely rediculous. I was dumb for going on about it when i just should have shaken my head at you and laughed at the first set of rediculous statements. about my filters and my fish and telling me to shut up. becausethey in themselves are funny enough. shame on me for playing into your foolishness for too long. the end.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

PS...funny enough I LIKED THE FISH i like how it looks like a fish version of frankenstein


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny how cretin is the only one with rediculously long responses in this thread, and yet everyone else is being too serious. Looks like YOU, my friend, are the one getting carried away.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can we get back to the purpose of this forum? In case its been forgotten its about PICTURES and how great that store photo is. If anyone here in this forum still has problems with staying on topic and rather continue the inherent psycho-drama from 1 or 2 members (take your pick), sit on this







awhile with all my love.









Now get back on topic!










> cretinHOP Posted on Sep 1 2004, 03:49 AM
> PS...funny enough I LIKED THE FISH i like how it looks like a fish version of frankenstein


Well, now we all know what your tastes are.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah..now all it needs is to be spray painted green by those jerks that paint tetras and a nice head full of stitches courtesy of that guy who grinded the chin bump off GG's rhomb and man my undies are getting tight...


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> i got AC500 and canister filters i dont have a sump because i travel aroudn and i like to live and see different shi- so soemone else would be taking care of my filters and id ont wanna have to teach 5 people how to maintain a sump when they cant even change oil.


 hey cretin no need to explain why you got the five AC 500s...these guys are just jealous. They wish they could have 5 ugly ass intake strainers hanging down the back of their tanks every 12 inches apart being the nasty lookin eye sores that they are ruining any possible chance of winning the coveted piranha-fury tank of the month contest. but i support you..im down with that ghetto look. all you need to add to your tank is a sunken ship, pink gravel, a no fishing sign, and an 8 watt blue incandescent light..that would totally compliment the 5 intake strainers and it will complete the ghetto fabulous look you're going for. forget all these people who are going for the "clean" look!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol 3 filters per tank bub+a biofilter for each and the ac500 are on the sides hidden and behind a frame creating a waterfall on one of the tanks lol... i have 2x8 foot tanks.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

get back to talking about the fish not mindless insults that dont even make sense...to the poeple who donno how to pay attention to what i have explained.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

I apologize for off topic.

Stop trying to boost your post count, it's rather tiresome scrolling through your triple posts.

Use the EDIT feature, its GREAT.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cretinHOP Posted on Sep 1 2004, 08:00 AM
> get back to talking about the fish not mindless insults that dont even make sense...to the poeple who donno how to pay attention to what i have explained


I don't think the problem is with PFURY members as it is with you, since your inability to comprehend is overshadowed by your inability to spell. The mind plays strange tricks on a person. Perhaps working on that should help.

So far, I haven't seen any post (since you made your initial remarks) having to do with the wonderful photos of that pet store. *Can you somehow convince yourself to stay on topic?*

What's this? the 2nd or 3rd time I've had to say this to you?

Lastly, the edit button does work wonders.......USE IT, instead of making additional useless replies.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well hastatus youre a bit more retarded than i thought you were. did you talk about fish in the post you just made? no. was ita nother useless slam at me? yep! did i talk about fish in my posts..YEP the frankenstein comment, and my first comment. Can you understand that i was again replying to someones needless remarks AT ME about my damn filters and just completely sick of the bs and wanting the post to be about fish again? guess not. do you know that most creative people, inventors, genius cant spell evry well? nope. I guess all that museum time and knowledge about fish didnt give you comprehension skills or problem solving skills of your own when it comes to people. or seeing your faults. If you want to talk crap and be a complete hypocrit AGAIN go for it. I did expect more from people on this site who had some sort of a reputation. But alas just more people. shove your egos where the lil worms in your body dont shine. i just lost so much respect for you and your so called intellect. i wanted all of the crap to end but people just seem to keep it going dont they? looks like i wasnt the moron this time man.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

the store is NICE i said i LIKED The fish it looks COOL monster-looking and is an OLD P


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh Man







, Im sure you've done it now 
Tick -Tock :nod: 







cretinHop


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2 things:

stop causing fights.... you are almost at the point of being regarded as a troll.

stop multiple posting please.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cretinHOP Posted on Sep 1 2004, 06:17 PM
> the store is NICE i said i LIKED The fish it looks COOL monster-looking and is an OLD P
> 
> *Glad it finally sunk in what STAYING ON TOPIC means. :laugh: *
> ...


Ok, I've had my fun. CretinHOP time for you to standdown or find a new home.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

I've done nothing. and this is where i be honest and you either respect what im about to say or you dont and it stays that way. I didnt mean to offend anyone. my origional statement was taken way too harshly I appologized to frank personally and i will do so now to anyone open minded enough to receive my appology. I felt like i was too harshly judged and in my life i have been treated very harshly so when i think i am being treated that way again i react. in reguard to my spelling/grammar i neevr cared much to impress i do learn i learn all i can about things i am passionate about im not dumb but im extremely reactive sometimes to people...sometimes too much so. i tend to overcomplicate things so im gonna end now before i type more so my appologies to whatever i did wrong. Jason


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cretinHOP Posted on Sep 1 2004, 11:16 PM
> I've done nothing. and this is where i be honest and you either respect what im about to say or you dont and it stays that way. I didnt mean to offend anyone. my origional statement was taken way too harshly I appologized to frank personally and i will do so now to anyone open minded enough to receive my appology. I felt like i was too harshly judged and in my life i have been treated very harshly so when i think i am being treated that way again i react. in reguard to my spelling/grammar i neevr cared much to impress i do learn i learn all i can about things i am passionate about im not dumb but im extremely reactive sometimes to people...sometimes too much so. i tend to overcomplicate things so im gonna end now before i type more so my appologies to whatever i did wrong. Jason


Your public and private apologies are accepted herein. However in so saying, please avoid (and everyone else too) any further attempts to create further discourse in this thread or anywhere else. Or in the infamous words of Rodney King; "Can't weeeeee alllll get a long? " <<<<<<<thought you'd like that AL.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Jesus Christ, WTF happened to Arnolds thread???

Hey Arnold, where exactly is this place, Ive never been there b4


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> ...well hastatus youre a bit more retarded than i thought you were...


 Wow, I never thought I would hear hastatus and retarded in the same sentance.

Zilla, are you actually gonna road trip it up there and get that sucker? I wanna know how big it is! HE IS HUGE!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> "Can't weeeeee alllll get a long? " <<<<<<<thought you'd like that AL.


 Thats the quote I trying to find.











> Zilla, are you actually gonna road trip it up there and get that sucker? I wanna know how big it is! HE IS HUGE!


No more road trip for awhile man. I been to Arnolds 2wice now and feel like the trip gets longer and longer everytime. Dont remember what the Cariba's actual size is, but I swear its a beast!!! Ive regret not getting him from Tony (AquaticsLive owner) since I last visited in March.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

how big is the fish? it looks like an old fish... 15"??? I guess that is one way boney fishes dont stop growing..they morph shape a bit kind of like our noses and ears really never fully stop growing (of course its different)


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Tony says it's about 4 years or so. I think Hollywood would have a better guess.

Pythonwill, it's on Milwaukie Ave off 99 between portland and the milwaukie area. If you need further directions, check out aquariumslive.com


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

its only 4 years old...?! i donno


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres the story:

4 years ago I purchased this caribe along with 3 others at 4" from Steve Yang. Initially they looked the same. Then about a year later this one just took off on a growth sput quickly dwarfing its counterparts girth and lengthwise. My guess is that it has something to do with genes. Anyways, Tony had a nice 10" ternetzi and I decided to trade it in.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

wow maybethat fish has some extra growth hormone floating around in his system. it would explain that extra high back.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics Arnold


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I didn't go back and read the thread from where I left off.....do we have an address for this store yet?


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

ask and you shall receive

7983 SE 17th Avenue
Portland OR 97202


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Sunman222 said:


> Pythonwill, it's on Milwaukie Ave off 99 between portland and the milwaukie area. If you need further directions, check out aquariumslive.com


 Thanks man


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> wow maybethat fish has some extra growth hormone floating around in his system. it would explain that extra high back.


Im leaning more towards excessive activity within the pituitary gland. Its back measures 6" lenghtwise is 10 1/2". Could possibly grow much larger in a larger tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for the address......now I got a new place to go.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I went there today & met Serygo and did our deal for my ternetzi. then went in and saw those P's, that one is pretty massive alright, the piraya was nice too. He had some pretty nice looking fish all the way round. all I left with was a few bumblebee gobys though, I wasnt rich today.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol... no you wernt Will.
lol

the tank is super baddass!
The biggest cariba, actually has a name "Gigantor", hes got a pretty hefty price tag on him!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oops too many posts!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oops!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

one more oops.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I bet that you will win the bet.


----------

